
Vivaldi developers: We have to hide our identity when visiting Google services - varmansk
https://www.pypur.com/jon-von-techchner-google-intentionally-puts-stick-wheels-new-browser-vivaldi-used-crush-opera.html
======
flavio81
_" Founder Vivaldi showed Wired journalists copies of the letters he had
received from Google. They demanded that Vivaldi add links to the EULA (user
license agreement) “within each button to download the program.” This is a
rather strange requirement, writes von Techner, considering that Google itself
does not always comply with it ."_

This is too much, Google.

